# What really is the best house for my rats?



## MyMilkandink (Apr 7, 2021)

Okay so I brought this rat cage which was advertised as a rat cage but unfortunately isn’t it’s terrible they keep escaping and no amount of chicken white is going to the trick because it’s just making it difficult to communicate and touch them through the bars etc I hate it. 
So I had a look online for a new cage but everyone I look at the reviews just say that the person who brought it there rat escaped and I’m already having that problem. 
So my question, what types of cages do you use?


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

CRITTER NATION! You are in the UK though.... I think there is one called like a feisty ferret?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

There are Critter Nations, Double Critter Nations, Feisty Ferrets, Petco Rat Manors, and many more. Also, here is a cage caculator in case you need one: https://ratcentral.com/rat-cage-calculator/ (It also has more cages if you scroll down)


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I would recommend a Pet Planet Rat & Ferret cage- it's like a UK version of the DCN, which is a really really good cage 






Rat & Ferret Cage by PetPlanet | Free UK Delivery







www.petplanet.co.uk


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm not in the UK but there are definitely some good options including the Savic Royal Suite, Critter Nation, the Pet Planet cage mentioned above, the Little Zoo Venturer ([single] or [double]), [Large Coco] from Little Pet Warehouse, etc. There's no such thing as the perfect cage, though. They all have their own pros and cons.


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

Rats can chew through chicken wire. You want hardware cloth or garden fencing to cover bars that are too wide.

For now you could make a bin cage until you can find a better permanent cage, if them escaping is putting them in danger.


----------



## PilkkuVilkku (Jan 7, 2021)

If you can get it in the uk the Savic suite royal xl!! It’s the size of OVER 3 critter nations! I love the cage, a bit hard to build at first but a lot of space​


----------

